# Boys or Girls???



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Hi it's me again.

I'm sure this question has been asked LOADS of times before, but are there any differences between males and females.

I have always been drawn to females for some reason.
And I think my mind has been poisoned from a friend of mine who got a male chi and he ended up "marking" his territory around the house and humping.

Is this the norm with chis?
I've never heard anyone else complain about this, but want to make sure I make the right decision, so covering all bases.

What do you guys think?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

My male does mark his teritory somtimes but alot my female is the one who humps things if that helps any


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 3 girls. 
As long as you don't give them any toys that are larger than they are they don't hump. You can also correct them just like you would do with any other bad behavior. They normally don't hump people, if they do, you need to work on being more dominate.
I really don't think there's much difference personality wise between males and females.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I prefer males, they seem to be more cuddly then females (same with my moms pomeranians)

I have heard girls can mark territory too and girl do hump on things LOL

Spay or neutur should solve that problem


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

My male will also mark sometimes. Other than that he is sweet and cuddly.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

If you neuter your male before he starts marking, that cuts the marking down drastically.  Buster occasionally marks (he was neutered after he started marking) Mr. Peepers has never marked and Lucky never marks either. None of them hump either, never. I really think it just depends on the dog. 

I always wanted a girl but ended up with three boys. :lol: I will one day have a girl. :love5:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I have 1 boy and 3 girls and the girls can be a big pain in the butt lol. Fudge never ever marks. I think he would rather die than pee in the house, he will hold it all day and all night if he has to. On the other hand my girls are all sneaky little brats(but I love them) If I am not watching and have the bathroom door open then they will get into the cats litter box ewwww! So now I have to keep the litter box in the bathtub when we are not watching them. Another thing is that all my dogs know that they are not allowed upstairs, but Belle will sit on the back of the loveseat and look out the window and as soon as she sees me get in the van she runs upstairs. I have actually fooled her a few times and have got in the van and then back out and came in the house and she is running down the stairs lol. I love all my dogs more than anything but if you train a male really good they will not mark in the house. Another thing with females is that they tend to have submisive peeing. Flower went through this for a little while but it usually stops. So IMO boys and girls are both great pets it just depends on which one picks you. I wanted a girl when I got Fudge but Fudge picked me.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I knew Fudge could do no wrong, he's perfect :love5:


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

Toby doesn't mark and he doesn't hump anything but my Grandma's dog. My mother-in- law has a female bishon and she humps just as much as toby.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

my female started humping this toy one time. I took it away from her and she has never humped again.

my friend's new male puppy has started humping at 4-5 months. They are hoping that the neuter will take care of that problem.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

well, I prefer the girls. Teeny our boy marks everything that bel;ongs to his owner, my granddaughter. The other 3 are girls and they never mark. Rainbow is a girl and she went thru the humping. I was told to get rid of the larger toy and she stopped.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

my puppy doesnt hump toys to much she humps other dogs I dont see it as a bad behavior though it doesnt bother me unless it was a stragers dog but she doesnt do that


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I prefer males temperament but I would not buy a male anymore if I were to get a small breed. Smaller breeds are definitely harder to housetrain (generally speaking, I know there are exceptions) and some males do mark even if they have been neutered very young (I had one of these). Only females for me now, except if I were to get a bigger dog, which I won't be because we have allergies. This is from my own experience. Maybe other people will have different point of views.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i was poisoned years ago by little boy dogs and i have never changed my mind. my ex sil had a beautiful little poodle who when he aged started peeing on everything. he lifted his leg on the furniture, the walls, the refridgerator and stove...etc. i than bought my first house, spent a fortune on landscaping and than my neighbors dog came over and started killing off all my little shrubs...when i called her to ask her to keep her dog home she told me she couldn't keep him home (she had a fenced yard and he was a little terrier type dog) and she had him euthanized and blamed me. i have never and will never own a male dog....sad how things in life can change how you and not always for the better.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

My chi baby is a girl and she use to hump... alot. But she don't do it any more I had to get mad I felt so violated!!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

Tofu is 6 month old and he just got neutered, but before that he had never marked inside the house. he only marked when we goes for walk. and he only hump one of the pillow. when we took it away he stop. beside humping that pillow, he had never hump anything else. so i guess it just depend.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I just wanted to add, Blackjack is fully housetrained (very easily I might add)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig went through a phase of humping its a dominance thing rather than a male/female thing

for me personally i would only have females because i have a nervous/cautious male cat and i wouldnt want to bring a male dog (or cat) into the household cuz i wouldnt want to upset him


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I personally prefer males chis. I have had no problems with marking, but I assume that is because I have always had my male chis neutered before the behavior started. Milo was neutered between 5 - 6 months of age and still squats when he urinates. I have also noticed that my males seem more affectionate and cuddly than my females have been. This could just be a personality thing. I have had good experiences with my males, but that doesn't mean that wouldn't get a female chi. I have never picked a pup, they have always picked me. I just always seemed to end up with males.


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Well I've contacted a couple of breeders, so we'll see what happens.

Thing is there are LOTS of puppies out there, but 95% are males.

I'm still so undecided.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

The only time I have a problem with Buford marking is when I take him to my sisters. She has two female chis. I made a belly band to put on him next time we take him out there, so we'll see.

As my sister and I compare notes tho, I don't see that my males are one bit less desirable in any way than her females. They are all equally delightful, and neutering costs less and heals quicker than spaying.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a male right now and he is very sweet and cuddly.
I want my next chi to be a female, just so I can have one of each. And buy cute pink things 
However, if a male chi "picked me" (like Carl did!) I would get him


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

the only reason i lean more towards females is b/c of the issue with males being able to lift their leg and pee on stuff other then the floor!! other then that i think both male and female dogs are great!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of people have said females are less affectionate..but i have to say that my 'Mely Moo' couldnt get any more affectionate if she tried... lol. Shes just so loving and cuddly. She hasnt marked either. She was spayed at 6 months old. Good luck with finding the right puppy for you


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I also wanted a female because of the risk of a male being able to lift his leg and pee on unsuitable objects.


----------



## Sweety (May 29, 2004)

Well, so far I've not been able to find any breeders of smooth coats even close to my area.

There are breeders, but the puppies seem so expensive.

Ohhh, time for a new topic!!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I was partial to female dogs before but now Im not. Igot a male chi and he never has humped except for day one when he humped his toy and I freaked out. I never did anything about it but he never did it again. He did start to mark and i have since got him neutered and he has stopped. My female dog is more independent i think and my male dog is more affectionate. I also notice he has more of a balanced mood and my other female dog was more moody !!! Anyways its up to you.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes as Kari said as long as you neuter them before they start marking they will never do it. Also I have a very loving boy & girl Bella is like superglued to my lap and has been forever.Poco is very loving too but he does like his distance & Mia well it depends on the minute she's wild & crazy but also very loving & sweet


----------

